
The Polar Bears of Hudson Bay - Mz
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mike-arkus/going-bi-polar-with-the-p_b_8501402.html
======
giarc
This is nothing more than a travel blog with way too many photos. I thought
there would be some commentary on how the polar bears are struggling to eat
since the ice in Hudson Bay is not present for long, or how climate change is
altering the habitats of various species of bears.

